# Ink bleeds after wash



## Sergok580 (Aug 13, 2018)

So Im using a standard heat press and I'm using fabric transfers for my shirts, when I first heat press them and everything they are totally sexy and good looking. I wait 24hrs for the ink to dry turn the shirt inside out and toss it in the washer to wash on delicate mode and then low tumble dry it afterwards. But the ink fades after the wash , how can I prevent this? appreciate your time


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm assuming you are using inkjet heat transfers on cotton shirts. 



First of all you should use pigment based ink.
The print will fade a bit when you first wash it... This is normal.


----------

